# Insurance Help Please!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

It's all so very confusing!

What type of insurance do you need if you loan a horse? 

Something that covers the horse if someone else rides it (its for my friend and I ride sometimes).

I have no idea about this as Ive never had it before so I don't know if it varies depending on what you do but she will need insurance for riding on public roads/woodlands and events.

Can anyone help?

Then does she need and do I need seperate rider insurance? Agh I am so confused!


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know for certain, but I do know that when I took out my insurance for my horse there were other options for loan horses. I use Pet Plan, so maybe take a look on their web page or give them a ring, I've had to change a few details on my policy and they seem extremely helpful. Hope this helps a little x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Is the horse yours and your loaning to a friend?

The owner should have insurance, and they can ring up and let the insurance company know of a different rider, that's it !


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

What are you trying to cover?

If you just need your own public liability I'd suggest you join the British Horse Society:

Gold Membership Benefits | British Horse Society

Otherwise, if the owner or your friend has the horse insured, with most policies the policyholder will let the insurance company know that you will be riding the horse too and you will also be covered under the insurance.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

We are taking our Daughters part loan Pony on full loan, this is where we need insurance...
We are insuring her (daughter 5yr old) seperately for rider insurance because she may end up riding other Ponies at shows etc & with E&L horse insurance this has come in under £40 for the year.
The Pony insurance with the same E&L has come in at £70 for the year, i did get quotes from Petplan & they were double the cost.

Shop around... hth


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmm I used E&L years ago & had no end if hassle with them, I would recommend PetPlan (who my horse is currently with, I have had no problem at all with them)


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

If you are loaning the horse I would ask the owner what sort of insurance they expect you to have.

I have loaned out my horse and I expect the loanee to have enough insurance to cover the cost of the value of the horse should it become ill, injured or put down, Also enough to cover the cost of the equipment ie saddle and bridle etc and vet fees.

Personal insurance is down to the individual on who, what and how much to cover. I have used various insurance companies and some are better than others.

I have used pet plan and they are premium rates and you get what you pay for. Saying that I have also used E&L who dont have the best reputation but I didnt have much of a problem they paid out in full when my horse was kicked in the field and needed surgery...they`re just not the quickest to payout!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Right... my friend has a horse and will be taking out her own insurance for herself and the horse. So what insurance do I need if I am sharing with her?


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> Right... my friend has a horse and will be taking out her own insurance for herself and the horse. So what insurance do I need if I am sharing with her?


If she has the insurance for the actual horse, if I was you I'd join the BHS or British Dressage and their membership has rider insurance which will cover you, and any horse you ride for that matter.

I full loan my friends hannovarian x TB. She has the insurance policy on the horse herself (veteran policy so basically insured for accidents and her tack) and I joined BD and that gives me a basic rider policy and third party cover.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you


----------

